# Home D.I.Y.



## Drago (12 Jan 2021)

By popular demand...



rockyroller said:


> hey Drago, do you have a home DIY thread started?



What D.I.Y. have you done at home today?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

hehe, thank you!

last night got to play with a sink drain auger!

problem solved, but an hour on my knees under the kitchen sink didn't get the reaction I was expecting from Wifey (meaning, a big thank you for saving us from hiring the plumber for this same job again)

luckily, last time, the plumber installed a "clean-out" access under the sink, making the job easier

the push button lock on the auger doesn't hold well, so I had to tape it when using it with the drill

afterwards, I discovered we have an additional "clean out" access further down the line, DOH!

I resorted to using some liquid plumber gel after using the auger, because the auger alone didn't do the trick

if I had known about the 2nd "clean-out" access point, I probably wouldn't have needed it, but not entirely sure (because of it's location)

anyway Wifey promises to put less food down the drain & to use more water to flush it all down (we have a garbage disposal in this location)

our family (except me) is so concerned with conserving water, that they don't use enough water when using the sink

I tried to explain (several times) that water (unfortunately) is used to carry waster along in the pipes. and *the kitchen sink drain has a very gentle slope before reaching the vertical main house drain. it's practically horizontal!*


----------



## derrick (12 Jan 2021)

Making a garden table out of bike bits, does that count,


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jan 2021)

Replaced two dust collecting, and, power hungry halogen light fittings, in our kitchen, with minimalist and power efficient LED light fittings.


----------



## Drago (12 Jan 2021)

Finished fitting the breakfast bar.


----------



## kynikos (12 Jan 2021)

Squirt of graphite powder on the bathroom door hinges. That's me done for the day.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

kynikos said:


> Squirt of graphite powder on the bathroom door hinges. That's me done for the day.


oh really? hmmm, I've got a cpl I need to do & never thought of that. I usually use a little oil or WD40, but that's smelly & drippy


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2021)

Second coat of emulsion applied to lounge walls in No1 daughter's house while she was WFH plus home schooling a 6 Yr old. 

No rules broken, we're a bubble thingie 👍🏼


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Jan 2021)

kynikos said:


> Squirt of graphite powder on the bathroom door hinges. That's me done for the day.



That sounds like a good task I could undertake, to impress Mrs @BoldonLad. Not too taxing, but, some "technical expertise" content.

Just off to buy some Graphite Powder on Ebay.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> By popular demand...
> 
> 
> 
> What D.I.Y. have you done at home today?



You sir are far too easily misled.

Cut in downlighters x 8 
Swore lots cabling said downlighters
Moved 3 light switches
Installed coving (proper plaster stuff, none of this modern polystyrene rubbish)
Painted ceiling and coving.

My wife thinks I enjoy it...


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Jan 2021)

Will be putting on the final coat of danish oil later this afternoon. There is a stack of real wood flooring through ourhouse !! We have sanded the whole lower ground floor. I reckon not far off 90-100sqm of flooring and maybe this far 6 litres of oil ! Hard going physically with moving furniture out of rooms etc but it does look nice. Gone is the tired yellow/orange surface and it’s like a new floor now. Reddish/ brown colours of the wood coming through again.


----------



## keithmac (26 Jan 2021)

I did our sink drains yesterday funnily enough. Ripped all the old traps off and dug out a horrible amount of slime out of the drain pipe.

Ended up jet washing it out..

I built this contraption for the time being, the outside drain is too high, the stack also needs replacing really so a job for summer/ light nights.

Can still smell it now, yuck!.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jan 2021)

Nothing & very proud of that fact


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jan 2021)

Been spending far too long decorating the chillout/TV/guest room. Previous owner had a decent extension on the back, part of which served as a bedroom for his MIL. Doorway moved, 1 wall re-plastered, new lighting installed, coving done, new skirting all round. Final coat of first colour on today, next week will be the 'feature wall' paint. Downside of lockdown, my local carpet supplier is closed, so the dark purple will have to stay for a bit, same for the furniture. Nevermind, I can move on to the demolishing the kitchen/diner wall instead.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> I did our sink drains yesterday funnily enough. Ripped all the old traps off and dug out a horrible amount of slime out of the drain pipe.


good for you, plumbing is an art! it's always interesting doing our bathtub drain ...


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Downside of lockdown, my local carpet supplier is closed, so the dark purple will have to stay for a bit, same for the furniture. Nevermind, I can move on to the demolishing the kitchen/diner wall instead.


was gonna say you could rip up the carpeting, paint the plywood floor & get an area rug or two. but sounds like you're a man on a mission, a mission of demo!


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2021)

I have 2 garages here ar Drago Towers. One is in the back garden, and was probably just about a cessible by an Austin 7 but little hope of a modern csr accessing it,

Its been derelict and needing a new roof for a while, but because I don't use it I've never bothered. Well, I've decided that this year I'm going to fix it and turn it into an indoor pistol range.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> I have 2 garages here ar Drago Towers. One is in the back garden, and was probably just about a cessible by an Austin 7 but little hope of a modern csr accessing it,
> 
> Its been derelict and needing a new roof for a while, but because I don't use it I've never bothered. Well, I've decided that this year I'm going to fix it and turn it into an indoor pistol range.


Rather than board & felt the roof if you have to replace the asbestos, consider galvanised steel panels, it doesn't work out more expensive & it'll still be there long after you're pushing up the diasies.


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2021)

It currently has whats left of a board and felt roof. Funnily enough, great minds think alike - I was thinking of using the square corrugated panels.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> It currently has whats left of a board and felt roof. Funnily enough, great minds think alike - I was thinking of using the square corrugated panels.


I did my workshop, left all the boards & felt on, just removed any high spots, I laid fibreglass membrane on only because I had some left over, then laid the sheets on, tekscrews straight through metal into boards, job done in less than an hour, be good for 30-40 years


----------



## Drago (27 Jan 2021)

That metal sheet stuff is very cost effective too.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2021)

Few jobs.

Two this afternoon...

Blooming electric has been tripping. Blew twice today and I realised something was up with the hot tub. Pump and bubble blower worked, but upon putting on the heater, boom, all house down. We'd had a new pump unit within warranty a few years back, and we weren't required to send back. I've pulled the heater out of that as the blower went. Removed current pump unit, changed heater all working.

Cooking tea earlier, electric went again. Hmmm. All other power on, just fridge/freezer and microwave. As I pulled the fridge out, could hear a fizz from the socket. Hot footed it to B&Q for a new socket and then cooked tea.

Weekend's job. Bled our bedroom radiator as thats where air collects. After that the boiler got noisy. Hmm, not put inhibitor in for a bit, nor anti kettle solution. We've got a header tank, so scooped out some water, and added the solutions. Over the weekend the noise has gone as the fluid has been drawn into the system. Phew.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2021)

Repainted the brickwork on the inside of the porch. Its sarf facing with a very large expanse of glass and the weak wintry sun quickly had the temerateure up.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Repainted the brickwork on the inside of the porch. Its sarf facing with a very large expanse of glass and the weak wintry sun quickly had the temerateure up.


Are you sure it wasn't your Ferrari, not your Porch


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2021)

Emergency repair to the pop up gazebo. One of the metal struts in the frame of the gazebo snapped at the 'pivot' at weekend as the 'lads' were taking it down due to high winds. They are using it again, but they have taped it together.

I've just grabbed a piece of timber, drilled a hole for a new pivot, then cable tied and gaffa taped the timber to the snapped part of the metal frame. Then I've inserted a long bolt through the timber and through the hole on the non-snapped part of the frame and bolted together. It's not elegant but it works and the gazebo can be folded away.


----------



## jowwy (26 Feb 2021)

Hows the DIY going @Drago


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2021)

Got a new toy to collect shortly. A garden shredder ! Whoo. We have lots of bushes and trees that I have to trim down, and it just ends up on the land behind our house. Plan is to shred it all, and pop it in the bottom of the cat run where the cat's do their business ! Any excess will be used as mulch. Been wanting one for a while !


----------



## rockyroller (26 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> garden shredder


we know you'll be careful!


----------



## jongooligan (26 Feb 2021)

Finished this box the other day. It's to hold a dowelling jig. I buy tools to build boxes to hold the tools I've bought.







I used the dowelling jig to make my daughter this table.






Lockdown has given me the opportunity to rekindle my interest in woodworking. I've run out of wood now so spend my time watching Paul Seller's videos


----------



## shep (26 Feb 2021)

They're ace, true skill.


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Feb 2021)

Almost finished glazing my omnipurpose garden shed. The workshop/bike shed/greenhouse has a clean scandi design which you cant really buy.
The full length acrylic side windows had to be custom cut to width using stanley knife and nibbled away with plumbing channel pliers.
The roof was too expensive for acrylic so went with polycarbonate twinwall.
The 3 sided gutter system flows well but does it catch heavy runoff from storms. Simulations with hose say probably.

Once the prototype is done, the mk2 shed will be much easier esp if the dimensioning and squareness of all elements is more tightly controlled.


----------



## Ridgeway (28 Feb 2021)

Started the shower project yesterday:







Shower tray and base should arrive end of this week and i need to sort out taps, shower unit and tiles.


----------



## NorthernSky (1 Mar 2021)

anyone have a recommendation for good mould resistant bathroom sealant?
bought a cheap one from a pound store and it went mouldy within a few months.
never though there was much difference in them but seems there could be?


----------



## Ridgeway (1 Mar 2021)

NorthernSky said:


> anyone have a recommendation for good mould resistant bathroom sealant?
> bought a cheap one from a pound store and it went mouldy within a few months.
> never though there was much difference in them but seems there could be?



I typically use Soudal and i don't mess around with cheap stuff, Soudal is holding back 4 tons of water in my aquarium but i also use it for other installations around the home unless it's structural and then i use Sika (fix or flex).


----------



## irw (1 Mar 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> Started the shower project yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 576413
> 
> ...



You might want to raise that shower head a bit...


----------



## Ridgeway (1 Mar 2021)

irw said:


> You might want to raise that shower head a bit...




Yep got to re-plumb it all and add a new tap on the RHS wall, the one in the pic is from where the basin used to be.


----------



## gbb (1 Mar 2021)

NorthernSky said:


> anyone have a recommendation for good mould resistant bathroom sealant?
> bought a cheap one from a pound store and it went mouldy within a few months.
> never though there was much difference in them but seems there could be?


Soudal as above, Dow Corning, any mainstream established manufacturer should be ok. 
Cost is the driver, I suspect any decent mastic is going to be £4 to £7 a tube.
We generally use Dow 786 at work, mildew resistant, never had a problem even in cold stores, warehouses etc.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Mar 2021)

NorthernSky said:


> anyone have a recommendation for good mould resistant bathroom sealant?
> bought a cheap one from a pound store and it went mouldy within a few months.
> never though there was much difference in them but seems there could be?


Dow 785+, used it for years, generally survives quite well.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Mar 2021)

Had a small-ish shed at the house we moved into 4 years ago, a plastic Ketter thing. Works OK, but too small and not the best looking. I'm told we need a bigger one, so today got the base and floor down for a 2.4 x 3.6 m one. Next job will be knocking up the frame from CLS, not a bad way to spend the days when the sun is shining.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Hows the DIY going @Drago


Inside completed, including voice activated smart lights.

Im a little bit stymied at the moment. Ive some junk to get ride of but need to book the carncil to cart it off. They charge 40 quid, but I cant book them until the new suite arrives in april.

Once its gone I can then start on the 2nd garage. Until then I have some minor mods to do on the summer house, and will build a store for the wheelie bins.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Mar 2021)

Fitted a new kitchen tap. The pipework was atrocious. The fitters had forced lengths in rather than cutting them to the correct size. All tidy now.

Him next door (who's a kitchen fitter) showed me this little trick.






Put the box spanner that fits the tap nut inside another box spanner. Find the socket that fits the top box spanner and you can get to the tap nut in the narrowest of spaces. The space between the side of our sink and the edge of the cabinet is ~3". Don't know how I'd have done it otherwise.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Mar 2021)

Got my shed to roof level, all boarded and a coat of bitumen paint on the roof, plus wall painted to keep the weather off. Now has a tarp over the top for the terrible weather that's coming. When time allows it will be clad with log lap and shingles fitted.


----------



## newts (9 Mar 2021)

I'll second Dow corning 785+ for clear/white silicone & Mapei for colours. There's a world of difference between sanitary grade high modulus slicone & poundshop sticky stuff in a tube.


----------



## Drago (9 Mar 2021)

Finished conmecting the outside lights to the smart system. The entire house is now either activated by Alexa, Mrs Ds phone, or my tablet.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Finished connecting the outside lights to the smart system. The entire house is now either activated by Alexa, Mrs Ds phone, or my tablet.


wow, here's hoping they all get along


----------



## Hicky (10 Mar 2021)

I've got ceilings to paper(I hate doing it so may farm that job out to a PnD). Dining room to paint, living room to strip and repaper/paint, lay laminate in both rooms. Also touch up the marks the carpet fitters left of which there are many. The joys of having so much building work done all at once(however bugger all should be needed for years and years) ......oh, throw a newborn into the mix which as expected has slowed the whole process


----------



## rockyroller (10 Mar 2021)

Wifey can't deal with our master bedroom closet, which she gave up to our Son for a # of years (along w/ the master bedroom itself!). we're trying to take back control, since he moved out, over a year ago! but the closet is tough for her. she hired a professional "organizer" to visit & do some of the work "objectively". of course that means I have to get there & see what's what, before she arrives! argh!


----------



## Andy_R (20 Mar 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Got my shed to roof level, all boarded and a coat of bitumen paint on the roof, plus wall painted to keep the weather off. Now has a tarp over the top for the terrible weather that's coming. When time allows it will be clad with log lap and shingles fitted.


Have you considered EPDM for the roof. It has an estimated 50 year lifespan.


----------



## gbb (20 Mar 2021)

Yesterday 9am, started to replace the roof and re felt the garden shed.
8x6 with an overhang roof makes for a lot of heavy, saturated timber. Hard work separating everything without damaging stuff, garden looked like a disaster area but all done.
New roof with OSB
Felt adhesive then felt and tacked down
Same with a smaller toolshed in the corner.

All the old timber and felt disposed of.
Cost £170 although I've got a roll of felt left over and a piece of £5 timber, might take it back once I'm off self isolation.

All the offcuts of OSB , quite a bit, given FOC via FB, it's a great way of giving stuff away and getting rid.

Fence separating the patio from the lawn taken down this morning, lawn cut. Looking a lot better.

As I look down the street, I can see most peoples shed roofs are cream crackered, that storm did a lot of damage on the quiet.

8 hours physical work, I ache today


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Mar 2021)

Andy_R said:


> Have you considered EPDM for the roof. It has an estimated 50 year lifespan.


Nope, I'll have a look, thanks


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Mar 2021)

Started the framing for my deck. Old deck was rotten as it was built flat on the ground. Mines raised on concrete slabs.


----------



## jowwy (21 Mar 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Started the framing for my deck. Old deck was rotten as it was built flat on the ground. Mines raised on concrete slabs.
> View attachment 579786


Looks good, hope thats all treated wood........


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Mar 2021)

jowwy said:


> Looks good, hope thats all treated wood........


Of course !!


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I have 2 garages here ar Drago Towers. One is in the back garden, and was probably just about a cessible by an Austin 7 but little hope of a modern csr accessing it,
> 
> Its been derelict and needing a new roof for a while, but because I don't use it I've never bothered. Well, I've decided that this year I'm going to fix it and turn it into an indoor pistol range.


I thought you might have a pipe range extended into your neighbours garden.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> framing for my deck


hmmm, that doesn't look like pressure treated lumber!


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hmmm, that doesn't look like pressure treated lumber!


its cls treated timber ! yellowish rather than green


----------



## Drago (24 Mar 2021)

I was in B&Q today gathering provisions for my latest project (a wooden wheelie bin fence/shield/dsiguise) and I noticed composite decking for sale. I did not know that this was a thing. Anyone know much about it?


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Mar 2021)

Yep knew about it expensive though !! I believe though that they can scratch up a bit ?


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Mar 2021)

Getting there . Threw the towel in tonight as it’s raining, but should hopefully be finished tomorrow


----------



## jowwy (24 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I was in B&Q today gathering provisions for my latest project (a wooden wheelie bin fence/shield/dsiguise) and I noticed composite decking for sale. I did not know that this was a thing. Anyone know much about it?


Its pretty expensive stuff, but on the plus side it will never rot


----------



## rockyroller (25 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I was in B&Q today gathering provisions for my latest project (a wooden wheelie bin fence/shield/dsiguise) and I noticed composite decking for sale. I did not know that this was a thing. Anyone know much about it?


sadly yes. I sell it (aka, try to avoid selling it) at the big box home improvement store where I work part time. it's a good choice for some ppl. there are features/benefits over treated lumber, but a few cautions are always in order. the worst part is helping someone decide between all the brands/products/colors


----------



## jongooligan (26 Mar 2021)

A coupleof boxes.






This one is based on a traditional joiner's chest. It's mostly the sides of an old, cheap pine wardrobe. It's a lot smaller than a real joiner's chest but it does contain a sliding, removeable till just as theirs would. I use it to hold those tools I can't do without but seldom use.





This one is to hold my bike tools which are currently in a plastic box with a large split in the lid. It's a practice piece on cheap pine before I move onto something a bit more ambitious in American white oak. The plane is helping to hold the lid down as it won't close properly because the hinge screws are impinging on each other. Despite being sold as specialist hinge screws they are standing proud of the countersunk holes in the hinges.


----------



## Hicky (26 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I was in B&Q today gathering provisions for my latest project (a wooden wheelie bin fence/shield/dsiguise) and I noticed composite decking for sale. I did not know that this was a thing. Anyone know much about it?


The inlaws have composite decking. Oddly using a timber base raised on brick/cement pads. He hates it and wishes they'd of gone for wood again due to the scratching(the cause-a mad cocker spaniel).
I like the look of it but have concerns over the base used, I don't see the point of it.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Mar 2021)

Hicky said:


> The inlaws have composite decking. Oddly using a timber base raised on brick/cement pads. He hates it and wishes they'd of gone for wood again due to the scratching(the cause-a mad cocker spaniel).
> I like the look of it but have concerns over the base used, I don't see the point of it.


That's what I thought as well, my neighbours paid a lot of money for a composite deck. Looks very nice but again it was built on a timber base !


----------



## Hicky (26 Mar 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> That's what I thought as well, my neighbours paid a lot of money for a composite deck. Looks very nice but again it was built on a timber base !


When I was in the local building merchant( I know the family who own it and all live locally(sounds like Royston Vasey)) chatting about it all privately discouraged it. Obviously tradesmen are buying it as homeowners see it as longer lasting, they didn't have much to say about corrugated bitumen roof sheeting either(Garage roof) and recommending truss/osb and felt. All of which is an easy job for most DIYers.


----------



## Trickedem (26 Mar 2021)

My current project is restoring a large sash window in my breakfast room. I've put it off for 20 years, so glad to be finally getting round to sorting it. I had thought about putting a Upvc replacement in as this is Westerly facing, but have decided to see how well this goes. Total cost will be well short of £100 which includes draught proofing, wood treatment, painting etc.




The top sash is in great condition despite not having been opened or painted for probably 30 years.
The bottom sash has some rot on the bottom rail, but I intend to cut out the rot and put a timber fillet in. It looks a lot worse than it actually is.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Mar 2021)

jongooligan said:


> A couple of boxes.


looks like real fine work! 👍


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Mar 2021)

All done. Onto the next job 






Also managed to throw up a new fence at the side of the house. Quick setting postcrete to the rescue !


----------



## rockyroller (29 Mar 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> All done. Onto the next job
> Also managed to throw up a new fence at the side of the house. Quick setting postcrete to the rescue !


oh man, you're a catch! def. not showing Wifey!


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Mar 2021)

Well the new shed is coming along. Got the roof shingles on over the weekend and did the ridge this morning, very pleased with the roof, next job is the cladding, once it's been delivered


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Mar 2021)

Reconfigured my dads old workbench for the new workshop/bikeshed/greenhouse combo. It was made of 3 massive timbers. I am using 2 and canibalising the third for repair material. It all fits together using the original 8" bolts from 1969. Very solid and stiff and wide enough to fit a wheel on a cassette tool in the old bench vice.
Now to fit out the workshop are with tool storage places.


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2021)

Fnished the bin "store" today. Considering that I regard a 6lb lump hammer as a precision instrument and have the patience of a PTSD riddled vietnam vet on acid it looks pretty good. All hail the wonder that is postcrete! I'll zap a photo tomorrow.

Ordered the corrugated sheets to re roof garage #2. This stuff, in 0.7mm flavour...

https://www.roofingmegastore.co.uk/box-profile-roofing-sheet-32-1000-0-5mm-0-7mm-galvanised.html

Liable to be delivered mid April, so time for some prep work.


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Fnished the bin "store" today. Considering that I regard a 6lb lump hammer as a precision instrument and have the patience of a PTSD riddled vietnam vet on acid it looks pretty good. All hail the wonder that is postcrete! I'll zap a photo tomorrow.
> 
> Ordered the corrugated sheets to re roof garage #2. This stuff, in 0.7mm flavour...
> 
> ...


Yea quickset postcrete is the biz !


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2021)

Here we go. Nothing terribly exciting, but it shields the dreaded wheelie bins from view and prevents them blowing over in the wind when they're empty.


----------



## jowwy (31 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Here we go. Nothing terribly exciting, but it shields the dreaded wheelie bins from view and prevents them blowing over in the wind when they're empty.
> View attachment 581530


i'm planning the same at the front of our house.......looks good


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2021)

Thanks Jowwers. 

Next job is to renovate garage #2.

Clear out the junk, roof off, I reckon the main beams are solid enough to remain, I'll add purlins between the beams, new roof in box profile galv sheeting, UPVC fascias, new guttering.

Next door are having a new conservatory fitted because many of the panels habe blown. Ive already baggsied the door and frame and one of the windows to go on the end of the garage. When the house was built you could have driven an austin A35 rpund the back, but no way even a small modern car (and definitely not my XC90) would make it, so its going to be my gym and bulk storgage area.

Current gym is in the conservatory, which is a poor quality single paned thing prone to condensation. That'll be coming down and a sheetload of lovely decking going across the back. 

Ive hammered the DIY malarkey very hard if late, but the "lockdown" has given me the motivation to keep busy, so may as well use the time productively.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Here we go. Nothing terribly exciting, but it shields the dreaded wheelie bins from view and prevents them blowing over in the wind when they're empty.


nice neat job. looks like primed, cedar siding?


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2021)

Cedar, pre treated somehow or other, then painted by the long suffering me on Mrs D's orders.


----------



## MrGrumpy (31 Mar 2021)

Base for the summer house that I’m moving from the opposite end of the garden. Still got a step to build and finish off the sides etc. I’ve ran out of deck screws !


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Mar 2021)

Grrrr. Simple task, fit new washing machine bearing, done it 5 or 6 times over the years, easy job. Open the machine and find a sealed drum, which is apparently the norm nowadays. Since I already have the bearings and the machine is kapput anyway, I decided to cut the drum on the weld line. So far so good, need some bolts to out it back together and then we'll see.......


----------



## Ian H (31 Mar 2021)

Patch plastering and installing a new, state-of-the-art front doorbell. Previously the side & front doors used the same (electric) bell & it was guesswork which door to go to.


----------



## Trickedem (31 Mar 2021)

Trickedem said:


> My current project is restoring a large sash window in my breakfast room. I've put it off for 20 years, so glad to be finally getting round to sorting it. I had thought about putting a Upvc replacement in as this is Westerly facing, but have decided to see how well this goes. Total cost will be well short of £100 which includes draught proofing, wood treatment, painting etc.
> View attachment 580625
> 
> The top sash is in great condition despite not having been opened or painted for probably 30 years.
> ...







the bottom sash was in quite good condition. I have chopped out the rotten edge with a router and prepared a new piece of wood cut from an old door. This is going to be glued and screwed into place. 
The top sash was in great condition and it was simply a case of of re-puttying the glass into place. Looks like it is going to take a couple of weeks for this to cure sufficiently so I can paint it though.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2021)

bossman's handyman discovered some exterior rot on "the beach house" & convinced him to re-side the whole house. won't be surprised what else the handyman will find once the siding is off ...


----------



## gbb (31 Mar 2021)

Decorating...and made the classic mistake, failed to buy decent paint.
B&Q, wife liked Dulux Luxurious Cotton White,.... within 3 minutes I knew it was carp, wishy washy, no opacity, spray off the roller is always a give away. Took it back (more waste of my time and fuel
), changed it for Leyland Trade magnolia, a bit standard but went on like a dream.
One day...I'll remember when it matters  dont buy the bloody stuff.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Apr 2021)

Yep some crap paint out there, the trade versions are normally better. I use Johnstones Covaplus for ceilings and walls if going for plain colours. However I do rate Farrow & Ball, also Craig&Rose paint. Ok for a feature wall or small room.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2021)

The B&Q own brand posh paint is very good, and still chraper than Dullucks or Crown.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Apr 2021)

Valspar ! yes surprisingly I've found that ok as well. Good coverage .


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2021)

Yea, thats the stuff. Surprisingly good coverage, and a nice colour range.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Apr 2021)

Don't go near Wickes own stuff, just done a room in it, worst paint ever but it was the right colour, and cheap.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2021)

Just off out to buy a large hammer and a crowbar so I can start dismantling the garage roof.


----------



## Profpointy (1 Apr 2021)

jongooligan said:


> A coupleof boxes.
> 
> View attachment 580607
> 
> ...



Very nice work. I love the through dovetail on the lid of the top one.


----------



## Profpointy (1 Apr 2021)

One trick told me by a former industrial chemist was to weigh the paint to compare quality. Just picking up (same sized) tins in your hand is good enough. The heavier one has more titanium dioxide, the lighter one more water. This is totally reliable for white paint anyhow, but I'm not sure if it's same for colour (probably also applies)

And as someone else mentioned I too am now a Farrow and Ball convert. I had thought you were just paying for poncy branding and a posh shop but it is a superior product and I tend to buy it now at least for woodwork. Had great results re-doing my kitchen cabinets with F&B paint. Slightly watered down paint and a mini foam roller, and judicious use of a hand spray bottle of water, whilst doing the job. Presumably spraying would be better and quicker, but I'm very pleased with the result by hand, and I've still got the £700 in my pocket that I nearly talked myself into paying for a HVLP pro grade sprayer


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Apr 2021)

It’s all gone a bit wrong  summer house is worse than I thought . Rotten right round the bottom. It would it cost a fortune to buy as it’s made with tongue and groove flooring . Thick stuff ! However I’m not sure I can recover this ?


----------



## gbb (1 Apr 2021)

As good as finished the kitchen diner decorating, just a few bits to rehang etc tomorrow,
Leyland trade emulsion, glossed the woodwork, ceiling painted.
Its occured to me, I'm a fairly competent DIYer but a reluctant one if im honest and as I look at the room as a whole, it's been done in parts and pull everything out...it shows in minor details. Theres no substitute for emptying the room and doing the lot in one go. As it is, the flooring is ok but needs replacing. The kitchen was refurbed with new cabinet doors, worktops, sink and trim earlier this year, the woodwork door frames, skirts etc could do with replacing, the walls could do with re skimming....so while it's fine, clean and ok...it doesnt bear close inspection.
But then, I couldnt put a week and a half into it to rip it all out...four days on any job and I'm done.


----------



## gbb (1 Apr 2021)

Profpointy said:


> One trick told me by a former industrial chemist was to weigh the paint to compare quality. Just picking up (same sized) tins in your hand is good enough. The heavier one has more titanium dioxide, the lighter one more water. This is totally reliable for white paint anyhow, but I'm not sure if it's same for colour (probably also applies)
> 
> .....


Ever picked up a can of Galvafroid zinc rich paint.... its heavy...and chuffin expensive. Good info re the weight of quality vs cheap paint, I will try that next time.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Apr 2021)

Well the washing machine has new bearings, and a test spin is all good. I'll leave it a couple of days for the sealant to set and then see if it's worked..


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Apr 2021)

Gordon’s Alive !!! All is not lost !! Actually have the roof on now as well! More pictures tomorrow. Need to buy some more framing as the roof is not sitting where it should be and needs secured ! However it’s looking not bad . Son No1 and me been at this all day ! Knackered now.


----------



## Mark Grant (3 Apr 2021)

We visited my in laws today. When we got there they had an electric heater on in the hallway, their heating had packed in this morning.
A quick look and off to buy a 3 port valve. 
All fitted and system bled by lunchtime!


----------



## gbb (4 Apr 2021)

Mark Grant said:


> We visited my in laws today. When we got there they had an electric heater on in the hallway, their heating had packed in this morning.
> A quick look and off to buy a 3 port valve.
> All fitted and system bled by lunchtime!


Heating ? What is this heating ?...its April 
Only joking of course, if you have kids or are of a certain age , heating is a must for some. Ours only ever goes on if the grandkids are here or if its flippin cold (house below 14c)
The 3 port valve is a good spot...a little knowledge can go a long way.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Grrrr. Simple task, fit new washing machine bearing, done it 5 or 6 times over the years, easy job. Open the machine and find a sealed drum, which is apparently the norm nowadays. Since I already have the bearings and the machine is kapput anyway, I decided to cut the drum on the weld line. So far so good, need some bolts to out it back together and then we'll see.......



I'm not beaten by Zanussi. All new bearings, seam line stuck/sealed with Everbuild Stix and 14 or so M6 bolts. Left 3 days to set, a test run yesterday was quiet and no leaks, happy days.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Apr 2021)

Dad's old workshop completely dismantled and transported to the recycling centre by van or scrapped for firewood and corrugated sheets. It was built to last and most of the 6" nails on the floor beams would not budge.

Loads of new garden space freed up in a small garden and I can now see my new shed from a new angle. I still have too much stuff.

I can now finish the new fencing. I need to attach wooden gate post/baton (75mm or thinner?) to concrete end fencepost. I gave lots of Thunderbolts left over and they should be OK if I can drill a 5mm hold into the concrete. All the guides recomend 10mm gap both sides of gate for expansion etc. This determines post location.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Apr 2021)

With the help of a neighbour I put the concrete fence post in position for the gate, then remade the curved trellis top fence panel to fit the gap. A very fiddly job getting it to fit back together the right width.


----------



## Hicky (7 Apr 2021)

Fitted laminate to the living room over Easter, having known the spark I used for the rewire(he was here doing the loft anyway) wasn't of the standard I know my instructors would of accepted in my apprenticeship I wasn't surprised his subbies were to be short, shiote!!!!!

I've uncovered one snapped board, two floating on fresh air and one having the joist padded out with....trunking held on by 3x 40mm screws!
Phones the builder as he's still using the spark to warn him to keep an eye on him. It turned a simplish job into a two day mare.
I also cut the confer hedging, unfortunately I spotted a nest too late however left the hedging alone in that area and hope for the best


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Apr 2021)

We removed the wallpaper and plaster from one exposed external wall to fit foam 10mm multi board for insulation with minimal change in thickness.
The doorbell wires go everywhere. Wireless doorbells look really cheap and plasticky. Are there any classy (brass) non smart wireless doorbell buttons with a slim profile for fitting to wooden frame porch? The main wireless company make them only for wired system.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2021)

The wonky greenhouse has been moved and turned through 90 degrees. It's been at our house about 20 years, and was previously my dads, and he must have had it at least 20 years. Over the years at our house, as the land to the side of the garage was built up, it's subsided, so the front was at least 6" higher than the rear. I've got 14 panes of glass on order £126 and should hopefully collect them tomorrow - we lost a few taking them out to enable moving, and a few more clipping back in.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2021)

Before


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2021)

Now.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2021)

Next job is making a cheap auto watering system. £20 micro pipe sprinkly stuff from Amazon, small pond pump and a smart plug in the garage, and run off the water butt.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2021)

Excuse the tyres behind the water butt. I'm going to bolt them together, fit a ply top, wrap the tyres in rope and turn them into a low drinks table for the decking area.


----------



## Mark Grant (8 Apr 2021)

Fitted a new back gate & frame.
Mortice & sash lock so I can lock it behind me when I go out on the bike.
Still needs another couple of coats of paint.


----------



## sheddy (8 Apr 2021)

I might struggle to wheel my bike through with a door closer. I guess you will hook it open.


----------



## Mark Grant (8 Apr 2021)

sheddy said:


> I might struggle to wheel my bike through with a door closer. I guess you will hook it open.


Yes I can hook it back. It needs to self close as we have a rabbit that is usually loose in the garden.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2021)

Glass all in. Ordered 3 spares but they gave me six, so can't complain.


----------



## jowwy (9 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Glass all in. Ordered 3 spares but they gave me six, so can't complain.
> 
> View attachment 583028


top work fossy...i'm thinking of making a small lean too greenhouse to the side of the man cave, just so i got somewhere to start off my veggies in the future


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2021)

jowwy said:


> top work fossy...i'm thinking of making a small lean too greenhouse to the side of the man cave, just so i got somewhere to start off my veggies in the future



It would work well in timber and polycarbonate sheet. Our first 'greenhouse' was a lean too I made out of timber and the corrugated clear PVC. Lasted about 15 years - we still used it for over wintering plants.


----------



## steve292 (10 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Glass all in. Ordered 3 spares but they gave me six, so can't complain.
> 
> View attachment 583028


Where did you order the glass from, may I ask?


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2021)

steve292 said:


> Where did you order the glass from, may I ask?


Local glazing company.


----------



## MrGrumpy (11 Apr 2021)

It’s built ! Needs to be painted and hopefully get a few years out of it ! Extend the life , it’s not perfect but salvaged .


----------



## Hicky (20 Apr 2021)

Laminate finished in the living room over the weekend and the patio weeded. Has anyone used resin jointing compound ?
I assume scrape out the joints fairly deep/ clean then soak and infill and strike off, I have little faith in a mortar mix.


----------



## MichaelW2 (20 Apr 2021)

Underfloor insulation for a victorian terrace. What have you lot done? Kingspan foam or one of the eco options such as Gutex Thermoflex wood fibre insulation mat. It needs a roofing style membrane beneath and on top. Advantages are better moisture management, sound absorption, fire resistance.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2021)

after many years dancing around the idea, finally splurged on a cordless drill. wasn't easy finding an inexpensive, brand name unit, that included battery & charger





the final straw for the decision, was Daughter's work project. so naturally Daddy needed a new dril ... ?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Apr 2021)

Daughter got to Christen the new drill for her project. an outdoor chaulkboard in her school's garden. "students are happier outside"








she painted cement board w/ special paint. it works great!


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Daughter got to Christen the new drill for her project. an outdoor chaulkboard in her school's garden. "students are happier outside"


I love that, despite the whole every student needs to got to University theme which appears to be the current trend, there is a whole swath of students/children/teenagers/victims or whatever the current trendy word is that are not academically inclined, the school system is forgetting about them. 

Anyway my Home DIY was a humour/irony bypass of fitting guttering in the persistent rain!!


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 May 2021)

So the big Bank Holiday project was to install insulation under the floor of my Victorian terrace front room. Got all the bits for a suitable system inc wood fibre insulation, draft proof membrane for below and moisture membrane above + various tapes, primers, screws.
Managed to pull the boards up with only some damage to woodwormy bits and a few splits. Have been gluing the split ones.
Took down some newer bricks on top of the old hearth which we can now tile level with the floor.
The joists are a bit wonky ( seems to be an original feature built in.) which might be OK for reinstalling old boards but not if we want a modern floor. Trying to level them.
I contructed a duct for the air brick to channel air underneath the joists and insulation.

At every stage there seems to be some tricky problem to solve.
Someone even built a masonry wall to infill a door, on top of the floorboards! I really cant start demolishing walls now so have to work around, maintaining support.


----------



## Trickedem (4 May 2021)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 581589
> 
> the bottom sash was in quite good condition. I have chopped out the rotten edge with a router and prepared a new piece of wood cut from an old door. This is going to be glued and screwed into place.
> The top sash was in great condition and it was simply a case of of re-puttying the glass into place. Looks like it is going to take a couple of weeks for this to cure sufficiently so I can paint it though.







Job complete. All nicely draughtproofed with special brushes fitted on the beads etc. plus the window now opens, which it hadn't for over 20 years. I had to replace some of the glass, which meant I needed new weights. I am very pleased with the result, which cost way less than fitting a new PVC window.


----------



## jowwy (5 May 2021)

Bought these guttering clamps for the shed and will be fitting them tmrw. One side is going into a water butt and the other side directly into the compost heap……….


----------



## Electric_Andy (5 May 2021)

I've had a busy few weekends and another few to come. Finished my partners fence 2 weeks ago, 16 metres of feather edge boards and concrete posts. Then levelled a seating area and barrowed a ton of chippings through the back gate. Made 3 18inch square planters which were more trouble than I anticipated. 2 weeks time I've got to do my neighbors fence, only 8 metres of feather edge this time. Then when that's done I have to wallpaper my lounge, fit new skirting boards and then get the carpet fitted. Oh and put new curtains in my son's room. After all that I'm looking forward to some lazy weekends!


----------



## MichaelW2 (10 May 2021)

So I have done 1/2 the front room. It it is a tricky job but not rocket science. Im sure it all goes easily on new builds but on old victorian terraces there are problemettes at every stage.


----------



## MichaelW2 (10 May 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> So I have done 1/2 the front room. It it is a tricky job but not rocket science. Im sure it all goes easily on new builds but on old victorian terraces there are problemettes at every stage.
> 
> View attachment 588042
> 
> ...


The paper top left is a note left under the floorboards for anyone who needs to access under this system.


----------



## Hicky (10 May 2021)

We've been given two tyres by the f/inlaw at request so "we" can make planters. Has anyone else done this?
He's pva'd them and apparently they're ready for paint.


----------



## fossyant (10 May 2021)

Hicky said:


> We've been given two tyres by the f/inlaw at request so "we" can make planters. Has anyone else done this?
> He's pva'd them and apparently they're ready for paint.



I have two tyres I need to screw together, then wrap in 'rope' then fit a top on make a small garden coffee table. Just not started it yet !!


----------



## jowwy (10 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> I have two tyres I need to screw together, then wrap in 'rope' then fit a top on make a small garden coffee table. Just not started it yet !!


are you two tired, to get it done


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> are you two tired, to get it done



The brakes are on my 'motor'vation and I just keep going round and round.


----------



## Ian H (11 May 2021)

Restoring the Victorian front door. You can see where the original letterbox was, between the glass panels. I've ordered a horizontal lock which will move the door-knob back to its original position away from the edge of the door. E has decided we shouldn't paint it again, so clean up & varnish next. Then there's the outside to do.


----------



## JhnBssll (11 May 2021)

I replaced 4 taps in the bathroom on Sunday. First two on the sink had isolation valves so turned them off and swapped them with no dramas. Popped the bath panel off and found no valves so had to drain the hot and cold down which was easy enough then swapped the taps over and repressurised. Left the bath panel off for a while to check no puddles formed  When I went back to check there was a small weep from one of sink isolation valves so I drained down again and swapped both for new ones, all sorted now


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> I replaced 4 taps in the bathroom on Sunday. First two on the sink had isolation valves so turned them off and swapped them with no dramas. Popped the bath panel off and found no valves so had to drain the hot and cold down which was easy enough then swapped the taps over and repressurised. Left the bath panel off for a while to check no puddles formed  When I went back to check there was a small weep from one of sink isolation valves so I drained down again and swapped both for new ones, all sorted now



Did that when we re-tiled and moved the bath round. Left the side off the bath (I was tiling it to match) for ages, all OK, no leaks. Tiled the bath, sealed it in, and a couple of months later one of the taps came loose, so water getting in. Had to carefully take the panel off, to find the plastic 'top hats' had split - off to the plumbers merchant for copper ones. Had to refit the panel and re-grout it.


----------



## jowwy (11 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> The brakes are on my 'motor'vation and I just keep going round and round.


A weekend down the van is needed…..


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2021)

jowwy said:


> A weekend down the van is needed…..



OK, 30 minutes and ran out of rope. Thats 50 metres gone... £20 so far. Back on Amazon for 30m..


----------



## JhnBssll (14 May 2021)

Urgh, things aren't going well at the moment  Sometime recently the gland seal on the stopcock has started leaking. We only noticed this evening when water started squelching up between the floor tiles in the kitchen next to the sink  I've stopped the leak, but the chipboard floating floor will likely be ruined with that much water sitting on it for several days and a closer inspection suggests the gland was weaping before then. the walls and unit ends are clearly wet about 6" up from the floor around the sink so theres a decent amount of water laying about beneath the surface. Unfortunately it looks like the kitchen is going to have to come out  Looks like I'll be on the phone to the insurers on monday morning 😢


----------



## neil_merseyside (14 May 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> Urgh, things aren't going well at the moment  Sometime since I changed the taps last Sunday the gland seal on the stopcock has started leaking. We only noticed this evening when water started squelching up between the floor tiles in the kitchen next to the sink  I've stopped the leak, but the chipboard floating floor will likely be ruined with that much water sitting on it for several days and a closer inspection suggests the gland was weaping before then. the walls and unit ends are clearly wet about 6" up from the floor around the sink so theres a decent amount of water laying about beneath the surface. Unfortunately it looks like the kitchen is going to have to come out  Looks like I'll be on the phone to the insurers on monday morning 😢


Try and dry the interface of floor/units, repeatedly until no more wet is apparent, then try and get an edge of a kitchen towel in the interface, then lots of fan heaters (on cold) might, just might stop the chipboard disassembling itself.


----------



## irw (15 May 2021)

JhnBssll said:


> Urgh, things aren't going well at the moment  Sometime since I changed the taps last Sunday the gland seal on the stopcock has started leaking. We only noticed this evening when water started squelching up between the floor tiles in the kitchen next to the sink  I've stopped the leak, but the chipboard floating floor will likely be ruined with that much water sitting on it for several days and a closer inspection suggests the gland was weaping before then. the walls and unit ends are clearly wet about 6" up from the floor around the sink so theres a decent amount of water laying about beneath the surface. Unfortunately it looks like the kitchen is going to have to come out  Looks like I'll be on the phone to the insurers on monday morning 😢



Sounds like an opportunity to knock through from the hall to me...!


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2021)

SWMBO announced this afternoon, "We've got a leak in the kitchen!" and not the vegetable variety 

By the time I'd removed wallpaper and panelling to access the soil stack it was about 3.45pm, and immediately realising I needed a new pipe boss due the absolute bodgery of whoever fitted the kitchen, (prior to us buying the house), I jumped on t'internet to find out Screwfix and Toolstation would both close at 4pm 

Toolstation is closer a tad clsoer and I was there with about 5 mins to spare.

I have to say that I hate, nay detest anything to do with plumbing, and these bosses in particular never fill me with confidence, but one new boss later and the leak is banished


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 May 2021)

@JhnBssll when the assessors come round you might find yourself pleasantly surprised by the cash settlement figure they might offer you. We had to claim for carpet in upstairs bedroom and couldn’t believe the figure they gave (which was less than going through insurance own company). We have used the proceeds to replace the damaged carpet and also do another room in the house. My wife now jokes about what else we can accidentally damage. Lol

The flip side is I expect my renewal to be expensive!


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2021)

Not so tyred.

Table finished. Grand cost £53, plus two tyres. £40 for the rope, needed about 70m and have 30 left, plus £13 for a pre-cut piece of ply thats now covered in decking oil.

The other option was to find a bistro table and throw away the legs, but that was a bit costly.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2021)

Ohh look how much the spuds in the blue pot have grown in a week.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2021)

In use....


----------



## irw (20 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Not so tyred.
> 
> Table finished. Grand cost £53, plus two tyres. £40 for the rope, needed about 70m and have 30 left, plus £13 for a pre-cut piece of ply thats now covered in decking oil.
> 
> ...



If you ever want to make another one, give the technical department in your local theatre a call. Every venue I've ever worked at, we've always had dozens, if not hundreds of meters of old hemp rope knocking about waiting to be chucked away, as the lines get renewed fairly frequently.


----------



## Proto (21 May 2021)

This week I have mostly been upgrading our pantry. Plumbing for a washing machine, fitted some base units. Tomorrow I’m going to have a go at making a worktop from old scaffolding boards to match the shelves.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2021)

The electric fire at the caravan has packed in - it's a fake coal fire with a fan blower underneath. It just blows cold air. It's been a bit problematic in the past as it has tripped the electrics (quite sensitive in a van). We don't use it much but it's handy when you first arrive in cold weather until the central heating heats up.

MrsF ordered a 'log burner' style heater via work (another discount) so this morning's job has been removing the 'factory' fitted heater and replacing it. I've managed to salvage the metal surround off the old omne, then 'in-fill' the 2cm gap around the opening (within the frame) with black tape


----------



## Andy_R (24 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> its cls treated timber ! yellowish rather than green


Oh dear....that's not going to last long. CLS is Canadian Lumber Standard, and it's usually kiln dried. Its main use is indoors for partitioning and stud work. It certainly isn't pressure treated.


----------



## Andy_R (24 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Cedar, pre treated somehow or other, then painted by the long suffering me on Mrs D's orders.


Cedar has natural resistance to weather and insects. That's why so many amuricans use it as shingle for their sidings.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 May 2021)

Andy_R said:


> Oh dear....that's not going to last long. CLS is Canadian Lumber Standard, and it's usually kiln dried. Its main use is indoors for partitioning and stud work. It certainly isn't pressure treated.


It’s is pressure treated !! Someone further up asked or said the same thing . It’s defo treated , advertised as so at the builders merchants! Just a different colour ! It’s not the white CLS timber which I’ve also bought which is defo not treated and is for partitioning inside ! CLS is smooth finished rather than rough .


----------



## MichaelW2 (27 May 2021)

Skim plastered the 3 rough walls of the dining room. I used premixed Thistle skim, not the cheapest material but really easy to apply and finish, easier than multi finish plaster powder. Used pvc not metal corner beads on the chimney. I prefer metal.
Now for the underfloor insulation but this time I know what Im doing.


----------



## Proto (30 May 2021)

Proto said:


> This week I have mostly been upgrading our pantry. Plumbing for a washing machine, fitted some base units. Tomorrow I’m going to have a go at making a worktop from old scaffolding boards to match the shelves.



Slow progress, busy social life, post lockdown, but cupboards fitted. Held up awaiting missing doors from Howdens, but base units in and secured, then finally doors and handles completed.

Scaffolding boards cleaned up, trimmed for the out of square walls, biscuit joints added, and trial fitting in progress.


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2021)

Painted the garden shed today.One coat cover and boy it has done exactly that,top quality Ronseal one coat fence life,unlike two years ago one coat and five coats later i could still see the blue through the Forest Green,it was so bad i e mailed the makers and told them how crap their paint was.Sooooo much easier today.


----------



## Salad Dodger (4 Jun 2021)

Yesterday, Miss Salad completed the sale of her flat and moved into a house of her own. It's pretty scruffy, as the last owner doesn't seem to have done any cleaning or DIY for a long time. But it appears structurally sound, and a major campaign of decorating and general tidying up commenced today. Some money will be thrown at the kitchen, some new carpets and a professionally fitted floor in the living room. The rest will be lots of painting and decorating by Mrs Salad and I. One bedroom has been sanded and prepped today, and painting starts tomorrow!


----------



## Ian H (5 Jun 2021)

Renovating the Victorian front door. It's one of those jobs that gets more complicated as it goes on. I discovered 7 different colours plus the original graining on the outside. Found a company that makes horizontal locks so the door knob can go in the right place, not too close to the jamb (otherwise you bark your knuckles with a knob rather than a lever). 
Now to repair, fill, repaint, and refit the furniture.


----------



## Proto (5 Jun 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Skim plastered the 3 rough walls of the dining room. I used premixed Thistle skim, not the cheapest material but really easy to apply and finish, easier than multi finish plaster powder. Used pvc not metal corner beads on the chimney. I prefer metal.
> Now for the underfloor insulation but this time I know what Im doing.



Respect for anyone who can plaster to a decent standard.


----------



## Proto (5 Jun 2021)

Proto said:


> Slow progress, busy social life, post lockdown, but cupboards fitted. Held up awaiting missing doors from Howdens, but base units in and secured, then finally doors and handles completed.
> 
> Scaffolding boards cleaned up, trimmed for the out of square walls, biscuit joints added, and trial fitting in progress.
> 
> ...



Finished! Boards tidied up, glued clamped and trimmed to fit. Very pleased with the result. Next project is alteration to the kitchen - remove island and fit two new cupboards. Hopefully save the granite worktop. Pictures to follow.


----------



## Hicky (7 Jun 2021)

Hmmm, the splashback behind the sink has swollen.....neither the Ms or the kids dry that area if they've used the sink.
We've been talking about revamping the kitchen for a while as its the only room we've left untouched(I was hoping for another year or two before we started). The problem is we have horrible tiles(painted), all the cupboards have been fitted over them so chipping them off/tidying up and replacing is now a nightmare.....ah bugger.


----------



## Profpointy (8 Jun 2021)

We had a rather blank and austere wall - actually next door's wall, but it's by the french doors at the back. After painting it white, it looked better, but Mrs PP decided to do some mosaics, and did a lot of experimenting and working out on bits of paper, and now gone for it. Whilst she was very much the creative force, she got frustrated with non sticking cement etc, so I stepped in on the actual implementation, and saved the day if I do say so myself. I guess making all those plastic panzertank kits as a kid gave me the patience. As I said to her I'm sure Michelangelo had a boy in to fill in most of the details on that ceiling job he's famous for. Being in Bristol we went for a balloon them. Two more to go


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Jun 2021)

Cutting some floorboards over the weekend and my set square didnt make sense. If I line up along one edge I get a different angle to the other edge.
Turns out my set square is not square. The way to correct the angle is to file the edge from one side, making progressively longer file draws. Now it is sufficiently 90 degrees.


----------



## Hicky (17 Jun 2021)

Turns out if your floor boards are quite old ie 100 yrs, modern boards don't fit or have to be packed out below which is frustrating.


----------



## jowwy (21 Jun 2021)

A custome built bench for the arbor…..using 4x4s for the arms and 6x2s for the seating and back

Its 1600mm long x 600mm deep in the seating area and weighs a damn tonne


----------



## homebuilds (21 Jun 2021)

The wife dropped her mouth wash glass on the bathroom sink & a big hole appeared!
Polythene, Gorilla Glue & Sealant used for the repair until I replaced it a week later. I didn't want to as it was water tight, but the wife insisted!


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2021)

homebuilds said:


> The wife dropped her mouth wash glass on the bathroom sink & a big hole appeared!
> Polythene, Gorilla Glue & Sealant used for the repair until I replaced it a week later. I didn't want to as it was water tight, but the wife insisted!
> View attachment 595115



Oof. Our loo 'potty' cracked, and that started a complete bathroom refurb - just saying - might have been deliberate.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jun 2021)

anybody tackle a garden walkway on a slope? I live in a condo complex that borders some town land w/ trails. the entrance to the trails is right behind my unit. over the years the trail entrance wasn't used much & I lazily maintained the grass. someone decided to publicize the trails so now they are getting more use. I can't keep the grass where ppl are walking. I think 2 or 3 modest steps might help but I'm reluctant to experiment. don't want to get in trouble with the condo police & don't want to be held liable if someone falls on whatever I put there. if they slip & fall on wet dirt, that's not my responsibilty


----------



## Profpointy (25 Jun 2021)

Profpointy said:


> We had a rather blank and austere wall - actually next door's wall, but it's by the french doors at the back. After painting it white, it looked better, but Mrs PP decided to do some mosaics, and did a lot of experimenting and working out on bits of paper, and now gone for it. Whilst she was very much the creative force, she got frustrated with non sticking cement etc, so I stepped in on the actual implementation, and saved the day if I do say so myself. I guess making all those plastic panzertank kits as a kid gave me the patience. As I said to her I'm sure Michelangelo had a boy in to fill in most of the details on that ceiling job he's famous for. Being in Bristol we went for a balloon them. Two more to go
> 
> View attachment 592865



Ballon mosaic now complete, bar painting touch up. I'm sure any 7 year old artist would be proud


----------



## JhnBssll (25 Jun 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Ballon mosaic now complete, bar painting touch up. I'm sure any 7 year old artist would be proud
> 
> View attachment 595723



That looks great, top work


----------



## jongooligan (2 Jul 2021)

Suppose this isn't really home DIY but I made it at home.






Keepsake box for sister's grandaughter. Carcass is Black Walnut, lid is Zebrano.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jul 2021)

jongooligan said:


> Suppose this isn't really home DIY but I made it at home.
> Keepsake box for sister's grandaughter. Carcass is Black Walnut, lid is Zebrano.


really nice! what did you use for a hinge? piano hinge? my Dad gave me 2 parts of 2 diff. knife boxes & asked me to make 1 good boxe out of them. think ing a very small piano hinge might work


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jul 2021)

my elderly parents TV lost it's sound. several ppl incl. a cpl technicians from their cable company & myself couldn't get it back. tried all the settings on the TV & remote. they replaced the TV & I took the old one off their hands so they wouldn't have to deal w/ electronics recycling. before giving it to a recycler, I searched the internet & electronics forums. tried everything except replacing one of the boards inside. decided to try tapping a powered speaker to our cable box, so bought a 2 RCA Male and 3.5mm Stereo Female connector & a large set of powered computer speakers for $20. before connecting to the cable box, I tried the audio out RCA connectors on the back of the TV. this worked & we can also hear the DVDs. if I tapped just the cable box we wouldn't be able hear the DVD audio. so whatever is wrong with the TV, the audio can still pass thru to the audio out jacks. the TV remote volume has no affect. we see the volume bar go up & down, but no affect on the audio out the back of the set. the powered speakers have a volume & tone control & that's fine. so I guess we bought a cpl more years out of the TV. my test DVD was Fever Pitch w/ Jimmy Fallon & Drew Barrymore. btw large powered computer speakers are way less expensive than "home stereo sound bars"! also, as good, if not better than built in TV speakers


----------



## Sharky (4 Jul 2021)

Our front door has an "ERA" slam shut door lever/mechanism. One of those where you just pull the door closed as you leave the house. Well for the last few weeks, the striker has been refusing to go in and the door just bangs with a horrible noise and without closing.

Thought I would need to take it apart and investigate why it wasn't working. But before I did, I had a light bulb moment and just applied a very tiny smear of my cycle grease to the striker and striker plate.

I was amazed by the change. The door just closes, without any effort to "slam" the door behind as you leave.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> really nice! what did you use for a hinge? piano hinge? my Dad gave me 2 parts of 2 diff. knife boxes & asked me to make 1 good boxe out of them. think ing a very small piano hinge might work



Butterfly hinges on the back of the box.

Good luck with your knife box salvage project.


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Jul 2021)

Repaired and relayed floorboards in 2 rooms then sanded them for osmo oil treatment.
Im shattered.


----------



## MichaelW2 (6 Jul 2021)

Finished staining the floorboards with osmo oil stain. It goes on easily, covers filler but does highlight sanding errors. Next is 2 coats of protective oil/wax.

Ive been doing a lot of floorboard repair, cutting out and replacing sections. On my Youtube outings into carpentry I saw Mr Chickadee make a traditional Korean floor. A bit profligate with timber but if life gives you wood, make lemonade.
I have no idea how long it takes to contruct this insanely precise, nail-free wooden rail flooring system . 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgVekcX_NYk


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> anybody tackle a garden walkway on a slope? I live in a condo complex that borders some town land w/ trails. the entrance to the trails is right behind my unit. over the years the trail entrance wasn't used much & I lazily maintained the grass. someone decided to publicize the trails so now they are getting more use. I can't keep the grass where ppl are walking. I think 2 or 3 modest steps might help but I'm reluctant to experiment. don't want to get in trouble with the condo police & don't want to be held liable if someone falls on whatever I put there. if they slip & fall on wet dirt, that's not my responsibilty
> View attachment 595321



Not a lot you can do, especially if you don't own it.


----------



## Profpointy (24 Aug 2021)

Repainting the back window. Wood in OK condition but there are gaps which need better filler than has been done before, and "knotting" needed as poor prep has led to pealing paint. Ground floor done, now doing the first floor. Decided to see if I could manage it without scaffolding.


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Aug 2021)

How are you anchored at the top? It might be worth checking out lead climbing to understand the different knots and locks you can apply to stop you slipping if you attempt the second floor.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Aug 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> How are you anchored at the top? It might be worth checking out lead climbing to understand the different knots and locks you can apply to stop you slipping if you attempt the second floor.



Anchors are 8mm through bolts which we use for caving. They look minimal, but they are enough. The niggling worry is the stones being pulled from the wall hence 3 seperate anchors.



I have all the kit and know enough knots !

One slight issue is I've just bought a new rope, as my old one, though little used, was maybe 30 years old, and I also robbed bits off the ends to make new slings and connectors for my kit, so now whilst dangling it needs care to check which bit is part of my kit and what is the actual rope as its all the same colour.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Aug 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I have all the kit and know enough knots !


impressive! do you have a spotter? meaning what if something goes wrong? got a whistle?


----------



## Profpointy (25 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> impressive! do you have a spotter? meaning what if something goes wrong? got a whistle?



The wife's hopefully within shouting range, and she'll check up on me from time to time to make sure I'm not slacking :-) Realistically I don't anticipate a problem apart from needing to fetch tools. Never had an issue caving, albeit always in a group; when ropes are involved at least.


----------



## DCLane (29 Aug 2021)

I'm painting two bedrooms over a 10-day period; son no. 1's has been re-painted in the same colours. Dulux paint, absolutely fine. Valspar (B&Q) trade white gloss was an awful grey - I ended up removing it and using white Dulux instead. Radiator's been spray-painted in white radiator paint as well.

Son no. 2's is being done in different colours. Room prepped with a coat of white on one half as it was a previous bright orange. The ceiling has been Dulux white again and fine, along with the radiator spray-painted as per the other room. I'm now doing the walls in Valspar V700 premium and it's abysmal. The paint appears very liquid and plasticised so if you go back over a section you've just painted it lifts it all off. It's running all over and is taking hours to dry - not the 2-4 hours on the tin. I'm guessing it'll be 3-4 coats needed - again not the 1-2 on the tin. Cleaning any drips, of which there are lots due to it being very runny, only works with a baby wipe which is probably due to the plastic/latex in it. Nasty stuff and I won't be using it again.

I've until the end of Tuesday to finish the walls and then do the woodwork. What I _thought_ would be fine with all the walls done today looks very much otherwise


----------



## rockyroller (29 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm painting two bedrooms


yikes that sounds rough. did I miss any "primer". since we (aka I) fired our painter, I've been finishing the job (1 bedroom). my responsibility has been the windows, trim & doors. white over white. all that's left are the doors. 2 to the room & 4 sliding doors for the walk-in closet. we haven't had the problems you described with coverage or "lifting". I'm not a pro so I only asked about "primer" out of ignorance. I know sometimes pros will sand walls. I wonder if either of those techniques would help you with the paint adhering. sounds like you are committed to your brand of paint, so I won't go look at ours. but happy to if you like


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Aug 2021)

B&Q has 20% of farrow and Ball paint FYI. Yes it’s very spendy but it’s quality paint compared to the other crap. I’ve got the hall to do in our house. Which is going to involve some sort of fancy ladder or platform as the stair case is awkward !


----------



## rockyroller (29 Aug 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> some sort of fancy ladder or platform as the stair case is awkward !


careful there! got any roller extension poles?


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Aug 2021)

Yes but fancy cornicing all around this house and a curving wall as stair is curved. Ladder and a plank required !


----------



## DCLane (29 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yikes that sounds rough. did I miss any "primer". since we (aka I) fired our painter, I've been finishing the job (1 bedroom). my responsibility has been the windows, trim & doors. white over white. all that's left are the doors. 2 to the room & 4 sliding doors for the walk-in closet. we haven't had the problems you described with coverage or "lifting". I'm not a pro so I only asked about "primer" out of ignorance. I know sometimes pros will sand walls. I wonder if either of those techniques would help you with the paint adhering. sounds like you are committed to your brand of paint, so I won't go look at ours. but happy to if you like



I've prepared and primed one of the walls. It's made no difference. The other wall has been sanded. A partial solution is to over-paint with a brush any sections that have lifted when I've been doing the edges and that _seems_ to be working.

The constituency of the paint is probably due to the latex they've put in.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

Just starting the second paint coat on the hallway and the kitchen (super slow drying floor paint). Due to the bloody cats (oh Dad's painting, let's stand on it) I'm doing it in small sections that I can cover/block off until dry. Given the stuff didn't dry well on the first coat, I'm going with 'absolute minimum' paint approach. If a 'mark' isn't covered, I'll do it again when dry. I should manage the whole kitchen with about 10ml of paint this time ! 

Any 'blemishes' have been sanded out very quickly with the mouse sander. Tried to get some new sanding sheets from B&Q and stock levels were shocking - none. Looked at the shelf prices (no sheets though) and it was something like £10 for 10 sheets of 'mouse paper'. Ebayed, got 80 sheets delivered for £10. 

Oh and we've found the de-humidifier. My son had lent it to a mate. We don't know when, but it's yet another thing that when we need it, it's usually at said friend's house.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've prepared and primed one of the walls. It's made no difference. The other wall has been sanded. A partial solution is to over-paint with a brush any sections that have lifted when I've been doing the edges and that _seems_ to be working.
> 
> The constituency of the paint is probably due to the latex they've put in.



Some paints are shockingly bad at coverage. Daughter wanted her room white, after it was purple (after I didn't want it purple). It's took many coats, and it had to be completely dry before trying a second, as it also 'lifted'.

This 'floor paint' has been a mare. Lovely coverage, not much paint used, but my god, it didn't dry - dry as a bone on the surface, the moment you stood on it, it 'moved' under your feet.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Sep 2021)

Haven't followed the thread but recent posts bring to mind the word 'trade'. I am probably the tightest person in Christendom, but even I fork out the extra for trade paints. They are _so_ much better. Twice the price and worth every penny.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

We've got 'Trade flooring paint'. I just hope it's worth it when dry.  Next project will be the Conservatory floor. Everyone banned for two weeks.


----------



## jowwy (1 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> We've got 'Trade flooring paint'. I just hope it's worth it when dry.  Next project will be the Conservatory floor. Everyone banned for two weeks.


you still working in the shed fossy??


----------



## JoeyB (1 Sep 2021)

Having avoided most DIY since buying our house in 2016 I finally succumbed to investing some money on a few areas of the house this spring.
So far we’ve had a new patio laid in the garden, new LVT flooring throughout most of the ground floor, 4 new windows, a new front door, wooden blinds on most windows and shutters on the bay window and I’ve just finished building a fake chimney breast in the front room because apparently it ‘lacked character’. Last night I started installing some alcove shelving to go in the new alcove.

Im still being harassed for some panelling on a wall in the bedroom and we have a bit of coving / skirting board to finish since the new floor was installed.

Slowly getting there!


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> you still working in the shed fossy??



Yes, and I'm not painting that floor !


----------



## DCLane (1 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Some paints are shockingly bad at coverage. Daughter wanted her room white, after it was purple (after I didn't want it purple). It's took many coats, and it had to be completely dry before trying a second, as it also 'lifted'.



It's taken 4 coats and a lot of re-painting bits but the paintwork is _finally_ complete. Overall it looks an excellent finish, but was far too much work to get there.

As a result I'm a day behind on decorating but am now back at work so it'll be bits-and-pieces to finish things off. However, I've also started painting the bathroom as the person who did it previously whilst I was recovering from my operation made a mess of things and I've been far too busy to fit it. Oh, and I've to paint the wood on the garage roof before the winter. All in no days off until Christmas.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's taken 4 coats and a lot of re-painting bits but the paintwork is _finally_ complete. Overall it looks an excellent finish, but was far too much work to get there.
> 
> As a result I'm a day behind on decorating but am now back at work so it'll be bits-and-pieces to finish things off. However, I've also started painting the bathroom as the person who did it previously whilst I was recovering from my operation made a mess of things and I've been far too busy to fit it. Oh, and I've to paint the wood on the garage roof before the winter. All in no days off until Christmas.



Same, ours was fine once done, but what a faff. Even 'soft shell' gloss has got worse, i.e. none-wipeable. Latest gloss, whilst fine when dry, does not cover any scuff marks - takes 3 coats on that area.

Bring back old stinky paint !


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

Bit more of the floor done this morning, should be dry by teatime, December 2022.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Sep 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> Haven't followed the thread but recent posts bring to mind the word 'trade'. I am probably the tightest person in Christendom, but even I fork out the extra for trade paints. They are _so_ much better. Twice the price and worth every penny.



I've posted this hint before but worth repeating. A mate of mine used to be an industrial chemist, at one point working on paint and he gave me the hint to pick up the cans in the shop buy the heavier one. Titanium oxide, the all important pigment bit, at least for white paint, is much heavier than water so the heavy can has more pigment and less water.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Sep 2021)

JoeyB said:


> Having avoided most DIY since buying our house in 2016 I finally succumbed to investing some money on a few areas of the house this spring.
> So far we’ve had a new patio laid in the garden, new LVT flooring throughout most of the ground floor, 4 new windows, a new front door, wooden blinds on most windows and shutters on the bay window and I’ve just finished building a fake chimney breast in the front room because apparently it ‘lacked character’. Last night I started installing some alcove shelving to go in the new alcove.
> Im still being harassed for some panelling on a wall in the bedroom and we have a bit of coving / skirting board to finish since the new floor was installed.
> Slowly getting there!


very nice! wouldn't call that slowly tho! well done, you! interesting mantle over the stove!


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2021)

Finally getting somewhere with these painted floors. 3 weeks so far.

Hallway looking good


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2021)

Kitchen 3/4 done.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2021)

Oh yes, and the ceramic tiles are back to doing their best. Dropped a glass on it last night and had a billion pieces to pick up.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2021)

Driveway was looking a right mess after my son's mates cars left various engine fluids on the drive. The patch in the middle had just been test painted after I had to dig it out due to a petrol spillage. Before, during and after. 1 1/2 tins of Wickes Drive Seal. £18 a tin.


----------



## gbb (19 Sep 2021)

For an old friend,took a double glazed window apart so she could measure and order a new window (cracked pane). I will befitting it in due course no doubt.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Sep 2021)

In yet another shameless attempt to cement my position as _son number one_, I hung my Mum's new garden gate whilst she was away for a few days. An easy enough task but made slightly trickier thanks to a pair of slightly wonky concrete gate posts that cannot be straightened without some serious upheaval, so the 2x4 timbers I'd be attaching to the posts needed a bit of fettling...






In order to get the inside faces of the timber parallel, they needed tapering from bottom to top so I clamped up two lengths of 2x4 with the post in the middle at a slight angle, and cut the tapers with a router.






The longer post only needed a 1cm taper and is slotted for a fence panel, so that was quite quick. The other one needed tapering to an inch... that made a fair few chippings.









Luckily for me my calculations worked out and i didn't have a blonde moment; the gate fits perfectly between the wonky everything else and is actually bang on level (that'll be a first!).

Made a couple of little post caps since the old posts had rotted down through the exposed end grain. Mum was most chuffed when she returned...






...oh, and i mowed the lawn too 

edit...

I've since added a third hinge and a strip of timber to the latch side for it to close against, also capped to prevent rotting.


----------



## neil_merseyside (19 Sep 2021)

Will mum notice? I've had either a beard or a moustache and she never noticed (sometimes both).


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Sep 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Will mum notice? I've had either a beard or a moustache and she never noticed (sometimes both).


my mother misses mothing


----------



## Trickedem (20 Sep 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> In yet another shameless attempt to cement my position as _son number one_, I hung my Mum's new garden gate whilst she was away for a few days. An easy enough task but made slightly trickier thanks to a pair of slightly wonky concrete gate posts that cannot be straightened without some serious upheaval, so the 2x4 timbers I'd be attaching to the posts needed a bit of fettling...
> 
> View attachment 609953
> 
> ...


Excellent job.


----------



## jowwy (22 Sep 2021)

With the greenhouse structure all built and the rustic kitchen now removed, this weekend i may start on the new planting boarders around the plum and apple tree, ready for the plant boxes in the spring and another skinny pergola for climbing plants to aide privacy......

this is a skinny pergola






timber order made and arriving tmrw


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 Sep 2021)

So I am hanging a new door in an old Victorian frame, with the hinges on the other side. The frame was the old front door before a porch was built so the door rests on a step 2" higher than the floor.

I have the hinges in the new door which is solid with glass and quite heavy.
I have chiselled out the new recesses for the hinges.
Now I have to position the door to mark the screw holes.????? Any ideas?





Thought I may have to construct new "floor level" to support the door. Wedges and old bits of floorboards just slip too. much


----------



## newts (26 Sep 2021)

Folding wedges, cut from a 2ft piece of 4x2 or 3x2.


----------



## Hicky (29 Sep 2021)

Replaced the softwood flooring in the lean to from the back door aka where we store our shoes/dog leads/bin etc.
The original flooring wasn't supported around the edge and sat on the bricks with 2x2 crossing to tie them together...I found this as I lifted the lot as a oner....a mix of rusty screw and nails meant it couldn't be readily separated. 
I edges the brickwork with some treated timber then laid the decking planks as seen. The difficult part was the drilling(engineered bricks ie hard).
Flip flops thanks to the dogs wandering around, we have no cat but one Cocker trashes it occasionally in excitement.
3hrs work.


----------



## jowwy (29 Sep 2021)

Hicky said:


> Replaced the softwood flooring in the lean to from the back door aka where we store our shoes/dog leads/bin etc.
> The original flooring wasn't supported around the edge and sat on the bricks with 2x2 crossing to tie them together...I found this as I lifted the lot as a oner....a mix of rusty screw and nails meant it couldn't be readily separated.
> I edges the brickwork with some treated timber then laid the decking planks as seen. The difficult part was the drilling(engineered bricks ie hard).
> Flip flops thanks to the dogs wandering around, we have no cat but one Cocker trashes it occasionally in excitement.
> ...


good work that


----------



## Sterlo (29 Sep 2021)

Hicky said:


> Replaced the softwood flooring in the lean to from the back door aka where we store our shoes/dog leads/bin etc.
> The original flooring wasn't supported around the edge and sat on the bricks with 2x2 crossing to tie them together...I found this as I lifted the lot as a oner....a mix of rusty screw and nails meant it couldn't be readily separated.
> I edges the brickwork with some treated timber then laid the decking planks as seen. The difficult part was the drilling(engineered bricks ie hard).
> Flip flops thanks to the dogs wandering around, we have no cat but one Cocker trashes it occasionally in excitement.
> ...


Hope you took your shoes out before you laid the floor!


----------



## Hicky (29 Sep 2021)

Dining room flooring nearly done too, I should of or would like to of taken the skirts off to give a better finish however I couldn't be bothered with the faf so it will be finished with edging trim. The door thresholds will have silver trim to match the door handles.


----------



## Hicky (29 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Hope you took your shoes out before you laid the floor!


Yes, the dogs see to that as they wander around with whatever they can find be it shoes or handtools the buggers.


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Sep 2021)

Replacing an old shower mixer which is plastic and has really expensive cartridges with an all metal one from screwfix.
You have to set the brass support brackets at precisely the correct height and separation with no wiggle room. No eccentric adjustment.
I screwed up the first time and the screw hole was too close to the edge so the screw just rotated. I chopped out some of the backing board and glued in a small hardwood block.
Will try and use the fixed side and the mixer unit as a guide for positioning the remaining bracket.
...
There is no way to keep the screw'in bracket tight and aligned, so I left it with a little play and connected it up. The screw on trim seems to keep it tight against the wall.


----------



## gbb (12 Oct 2021)

As promised to an old friend, a new double glazed panel fitted to her upstairs window.
Took me 1/2 hour and a cuppa. She 9ffered some money, no way, its in honour of Terry, her late husband, my old squash partner.


----------



## gbb (23 Dec 2021)

Hot rads yesterday, heatings not on, that means only one thing (normally) the motor on the diverter valve has failed. Called my son (gas engineer) to confirm it, he took less than 3 minutes to diagnose a sticky spindle on the valve.5 minutes work, a bit of penetrant then oil, freed up and working.
Now i know, itll be me doing it next time. Common fault apparently on some valves.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Dec 2021)

cleaned the clothes dryer ductwork. glad I got to it! this is the lint chute that had to be removed




yes, I unplugged it from the wall




oh my, I had no idea. this is the long horizontal run out the side of our building. approx. 12-15ft. amazing dryers work when the ducts look like this




should do this more than every 10 years. got the brush in some of it, then the shop vac w/ extensions approx. 10 ft




the most accessible duct sections got the cleanest. the vertical section behind the machine & a cpl feet after the bend, toward the exit




now the shop vac needs cleaning! think I'll do it outside after the freezing rain lets up (another day). amazing shop vacs work, when the filter is covered in thick lint


----------



## gbb (17 Jan 2022)

Bedroom double glazed window, top hinged refuses to open. I can feel one side is free, other side not releasing. How to approach it ?. Slender chisel in one side, see if its maybe just not clearing the catchplate, no chance.
With the window panel in i can't flex the frame enough to see if I can wobble/ twist the frame free, so capping off, glazed unit completely out..which let me flex everything enough to open the window...and the stuck sides latches don't move as i operate the handle. For access and ease, I actually took the entire inner frame, hinges etc out of the outer frame
So the lock mech (shootbolt gearbox so its called) is broken, lots of research and measuring and hopefully the correct one ordered.

Safestyle windows eh ?..they've only been in since 2004. 18 years, outrageous reliability


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2022)

I am officially useless at DIY. Two trips to get a new toilet seat this morning; first one was the wrong shape and the second was far too big. So I've a spare one I can't return since it's opened but unfitted  (to be sold?)

Turns out our main bathroom has bespoke components 

The manufacturer wants £££ for a replacement one. But I found several on Ebay at £20 so ordered two.

At least I know how it's to be fitted now, having had to re-fit the one I took apart earlier


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> I am officially useless at DIY. Two trips to get a new toilet seat this morning; first one was the wrong shape and the second was far too big. So I've a spare one I can't return since it's opened but unfitted  (to be sold?)Turns out our main bathroom has bespoke components The manufacturer wants £££ for a replacement one. But I found several on Ebay at £20 so ordered two.At least I know how it's to be fitted now, having had to re-fit the one I took apart earlier


I like the slow-close, painted, wood models


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2022)

After my disaster of Monday's attempt at fitting, and failing, a new toilet seat two arrived today. One for now, and one for spare as it's bespoke and not made any more - there were a couple in stock so I bought both.

All fitted, working and hopefully OK.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2022)

My mother bought a new loo seat last week and asked me to fit it. She proudly told me that the new one has a quick release button for easy cleaning, which will make cleaning much easier after the greatgrandboys have missed their aim. Went to remove the old seat and discovered that too has a quick release button, much to my mother's surprise, and swapped the new one in a matter of seconds... in fact it took longer to type this


----------



## gbb (5 Feb 2022)

Replaced a broken lock mechanism in a bedroon double glazed unit, pane out, inner window frame out, replace and adjust all the mechanism / sliders, spray with dry ptfe lube, refit, all is well
Not bad for 25 to 30 year old units.
Took the opportunity to lube all the mechanisms on the upstairs windows, amazong to feel the dufference, nice and free opening / closing.


----------



## bagpuss (19 Feb 2022)

Busy adding /topping up the loft insulation .This is were been 6f 2ins and 15 stone causes me issues . 
Plenty of boards in place to crawl on . Overalls ,mask & bump cap is in fashion for the weekend .
Watch me put my foot through the ceiling!!🪜


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (22 Mar 2022)

Currently isolating with Covid and not feeling too rough with it so the GF has suggested I get some jobs done in prep for her moving in.
Who knew I needed a towel rail and toilet roll holder!?
New shower screen is great though, won't have the curtain trying to attack me anymore!


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> anybody tackle a garden walkway on a slope? I live in a condo complex that borders some town land w/ trails. the entrance to the trails is right behind my unit. over the years the trail entrance wasn't used much & I lazily maintained the grass. someone decided to publicize the trails so now they are getting more use. I can't keep the grass where ppl are walking. I think 2 or 3 modest steps might help but I'm reluctant to experiment. don't want to get in trouble with the condo police & don't want to be held liable if someone falls on whatever I put there. if they slip & fall on wet dirt, that's not my responsibilty
> View attachment 595321



meanwhile almost a year later I put in some pressure treated 2x2s. they're holding up the past week or so. seed hasn't come it yet


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Nov 2022)

Its amazing how changing curtains can turn into to a mess if you don't know how cutain rails work.... (I didnt realise the pole was screwed onto the bracket and I just pulled it out oops!).


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> Replaced a broken lock mechanism in a bedroon double glazed unit, pane out, inner window frame out, replace and adjust all the mechanism / sliders, spray with dry ptfe lube, refit, all is well
> Not bad for 25 to 30 year old units.
> Took the opportunity to lube all the mechanisms on the upstairs windows, amazong to feel the dufference, nice and free opening / closing.


Any ideas how to open a broken lock mechanism where the latch is metal and you don’t have a key. I’ve tried the credit card trick and don’t have enough space to shimmy anything behind. Lucikly it’s just two small window units!


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Nov 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> Its amazing how changing curtains can turn into to a mess if you don't know how cutain rails work.... (I didnt realise the pole was screwed onto the bracket and I just pulled it out oops!).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 666927


My curtain pole is fitted on a weak area of plasterboard. Tried metal expanding plugs, tried screw in plugs and even tried to find a joist! I’ve given up now and just accept it’ll be a little bit loose as they’ll fail eventually. I can’t be bothered to bond into the brickwork.


----------



## newts (5 Nov 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Any ideas how to open a broken lock mechanism where the latch is metal and you don’t have a key. I’ve tried the credit card trick and don’t have enough space to shimmy anything behind. Lucikly it’s just two small window units!



Paper clip to jiggle the lock & small screwdriver to turn the barrel.


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Nov 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> My curtain pole is fitted on a weak area of plasterboard. Tried metal expanding plugs, tried screw in plugs and even tried to find a joist! I’ve given up now and just accept it’ll be a little bit loose as they’ll fail eventually. I can’t be bothered to bond into the brickwork.



Same. The larger screw at the top has plasterboard then a cavity. I'm leaving it as is for now and then getting blinds in the future and I'll get rid of curtains altogether.


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Nov 2022)

Common solution to loose curtain pole brackets is to bond a length of timber to the wall with no more nails or similar then screw the brackets to the batten. Not something I've done at home, but when fixing a curtain pole for my in-laws this was their requested method. It worked pretty well.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2022)

All my curtain rails are fitted to wodden battons which are screwed into the wall. Fist thing I did when we moved into a new house. Means any subsequent changes in curtain rails only need fixing to the batton, and not the wall redrilling and filling.


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Nov 2022)

If was keeping the curtains I probably would, but long term I want to replace all the curtains with blinds. I might keep one set in the bedroom for the extra darkened effect they'd give with a blind as well but everywhere else they can go.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> If was keeping the curtains I probably would, but long term I want to replace all the curtains with blinds. I might keep one set in the bedroom for the extra darkened effect they'd give with a blind as well but everywhere else they can go.


Our bedroom is East facing when we bought blinds we bought those advertised as blackout blinds, they work very well


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Nov 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Our bedroom is East facing when we bought blinds we bought those advertised as blackout blinds, they work very well



South for me, though daylight doesn't normally wake me up it's sound that normally does it.


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Nov 2022)

For some applications, I bang in old fashioned wooden plugs rather than plastic rawlplugs.
Wood works better in poor plaster and in walls where drill bits skip around.
Once a wooden plug is in place you can screw anywhere on the woid, not just the centre.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Nov 2022)

Not DIY 
One of the kids blocked the toilet and needed dyno to come out and fix it £160 !!!!
and now they have gone the toilet is leaking around the base so they have to come back and sort that


----------



## Alex321 (7 Nov 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> Common solution to loose curtain pole brackets is to bond a length of timber to the wall with no more nails or similar then screw the brackets to the batten. Not something I've done at home, but when fixing a curtain pole for my in-laws this was their requested method. It worked pretty well.



I did that last weekend for the curtain pole we wanted over the front door (to reduce draughts). The brackets we had were old fashioned wooden ones which attach using a single screw from the rear, and while you can use a double ended bolt which screws into the wall first, then screw the bracket onto it, much easier (and I think more secure) to use a length of wood with bolts through from the back.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

Having a right pain with the freestanding bath taps. The cheap eBay one I got for £60 has non standard tails. 

They are about 10mm fine thread.


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Nov 2022)

It’ll be 12mm?


----------



## gbb (11 Nov 2022)

New carpet laid in the living room,18ft x 11ft, weighed a ton, bogger to get into the van, to the house and work around stuff we couldn't get out the room, not a very pleasurable job.
A days work to empty the room, skirting off, get and fit carpet, get everything back in the room.
£430, lovely thick ...heavy heavy carpet


----------



## gbb (12 Nov 2022)

And for a friend whose washing machine keeps regurgitating the drain water over the floor, she was trying to find a plumber.
It'll be the hose is out of the stack, the stack is blocked or its got a split i proffered.
Went over, hose was just just in the stack but not enough. Sorted in 5 minutes, would been the easiest most profitable job had a plumber been got in.


----------



## gbb (14 Nov 2022)

A reminder that DIY doesn't always go easy, sometimes its a swine.
Double glazing is maybe 30 years old and a second lock/gearbox has gone. Remove DG panel, to allow some flex in the frame, still an absolute swine squeeze a hooked implement into the gap, find the mushroom head peg to release the window. Lots of swearing, got it, then it fell into place again and locked, gah, repeat process....all to get the gearbox out, measure, find one on the Internet then put it all back together. Repeat process when the new part arrives.
Scarred the frame, damaged the gasket, its not always easy....and I've done it before, it went quite well that time.
Ah well, they are 30 years old, no surprise bits are giving up now.


----------



## gbb (29 Nov 2022)

Went to mums (she is in hospital), cleared out her bedroom of all the furniture and bed, removed the carpet, it had a horrible bloodstain from a previous fall where she smashed her head open, get that bundled up and binned,, got all the floor tiles hoovered and washed, went to town, got a new carpet (£130)...on the way back to mums, stopped and ordered a new mattress (same fate as the carpet), that was £270, ,laid the carpet, furniture put back in, that includes removing and refitting the bedroom door and fitting the carpet strip.
All in less than 4 hours. Busy busy busy.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> Went to mums (she is in hospital), cleared out her bedroom of all the furniture and bed, removed the carpet, it had a horrible bloodstain from a previous fall where she smashed her head open, get that bundled up and binned,, got all the floor tiles hoovered and washed, went to town, got a new carpet (£130)...on the way back to mums, stopped and ordered a new mattress (same fate as the carpet), that was £270, ,laid the carpet, furniture put back in, that includes removing and refitting the bedroom door and fitting the carpet strip.
> All in less than 4 hours. Busy busy busy.



That's some work there...


----------



## Fastpedaller (29 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Having a right pain with the freestanding bath taps. The cheap eBay one I got for £60 has non standard tails.
> 
> They are about 10mm fine thread.



They'll be 3/8 BSP
ETA do you really mean bath taps or basin taps for bathroom? 3/8 BSP is the 'standard' size on cheap basin mixer taps.


----------



## gbb (29 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> That's some work there...



Much appreciation to my wife, she's a grafter too, never afraid to get in there. Both well over 60,


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2022)

The waste pipe from the bathroom WC goes into the soil pipe a few inches above the bath waste pipe. Somehow, the more enthusiastic hair washers and teeth flossers in this household managed to create a plug of dense and impervious mank in the soil pipe just below both waste connections. The result was that the contents of the WC and the blocked soil pipe emerged from the bath plug hole in an alarmingly unpleasant torrent. The only way to get rid of it was to bail out the bath every time I flushed the WC in the hope of clearing the bung. It turned into a plumbing and tiling epic.

BTW, mind bleach anybody?


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2022)

Well I’ve got a job to do with fitting new lights. However it going to require getting under floors and strengthening with wood. She’s bought small chandeliers, coming in at 17kg !!! Ffs


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well I’ve got a job to do with fitting new lights. However it going to require getting under floors and strengthening with wood. She’s bought small chandeliers, coming in at 17kg !!! Ffs



Getting under floors is going to be huge PITA ! So gonna try toggle bolts !


----------



## newts (30 Nov 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Getting under floors is going to be huge PITA ! So gonna try toggle bolts !



I'd be very anxious holding up 17kgs with toggle bolts through a ceiling😯


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 Dec 2022)

newts said:


> I'd be very anxious holding up 17kgs with toggle bolts through a ceiling😯



I was nervous as well, so not bothered . Managed to get a coupe of fixings into joists . Seems quite sturdy now !


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I was nervous as well, so not bothered . Managed to get a coupe of fixings into joists . Seems quite sturdy now !







Not asked the Boss how much they were but they look nice . Two of fitted


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 669779
> 
> 
> Not asked the Boss how much they were but they look nice . Two of fitted



Hope they are LED otherwise £££££


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Hope they are LED otherwise £££££



8 bulbs each fitting !!!! 2.2w LEDs


----------



## shep (2 Dec 2022)

"Brace yourself Rodney ".


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Dec 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well I’ve got a job to do with fitting new lights. However it going to require getting under floors and strengthening with wood. She’s bought small chandeliers, coming in at 17kg !!! Ffs



Strangely enough last week I fitted two of these, they have 12 bulbs! Fortunately I managed to work out where the joists were, so managed to get two of the four screws into them and it all seems solid enough. I did use the new fangled electric connectors, rather than terminal blocks and they make joining wires so much easier. There are two sorts, one where you just shove the wires in and they are then gripped and a reusable sort which have a small lever on them which traps the wire. Very much recommended for all electric jobs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Dec 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Strangely enough last week I fitted two of these, they have 12 bulbs! Fortunately I managed to work out where the joists were, so managed to get two of the four screws into them and it all seems solid enough. I did use the new fangled electric connectors, rather than terminal blocks and they make joining wires so much easier. There are two sorts, one where you just shove the wires in and they are then gripped and a reusable sort which have a small lever on them which traps the wire. Very much recommended for all electric jobs.
> 
> View attachment 669859



Yep i use wago connectors , stuff fannying around with a screwdriver .


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Dec 2022)

I've got an outside mains wire I can't isolate so I've decided to cap it off, I may fit an outdoor switch to it but either way I need 'weatherproof electrical end caps'.

I can't find exactly what I need though, does anyone know what I'm on about and can point me at them?


----------



## bikingdad90 (5 Dec 2022)

Could you use some terminal blocks and house them in a waterproof enclosure box?


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Dec 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Could you use some terminal blocks and house them in a waterproof enclosure box?



Thats an option as well, I still need the end caps though if you know what I'm on about?


----------



## JhnBssll (5 Dec 2022)

Do you mean cable glands?


----------



## wiggydiggy (5 Dec 2022)

JhnBssll said:


> Do you mean cable glands?



No but I've found them, apparently the more common name is 'Wire Nut'. These are the type I want:

https://www.dripdepot.com/product/ideal-weatherproof-silicone-filled-wire-nuts


----------

